# Bastet



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Truly cool! From your 3D printer?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

How long did it take to "print" it?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

So pretty! It looks like white jade (if there is such a thing).


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

^ yes there is Roxy. green and white.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Hairazor said:


> Truly cool! From your 3D printer?


Yessum. I can put a LED light underneath and it glows.



Bone Dancer said:


> How long did it take to "print" it?


About 6 hours.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## SFGleason (Jun 23, 2015)

Did you draft the forms in Vectorworks or something like that? I love these....


----------



## Longmont Haunt (Jul 26, 2016)

Something tells me that a 3D printer in a haunter's hands just spells trouble. Largely because the rest of us will pine for one until we get our own. That's just so cool, though!

How difficult is the programming side of it, from a 1 for plug and play to a 10 for, I don't know, writing one's program? I've been interested in 3D printing, but never considered it for halloween stuff or looked into anything beyond the basic costs of buying one.

Cheers!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh, now that's cool! I agree with Roxy, white jade was my first thought too. What does it look like with the light on?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very cool. I'd love to see a picture of it lit with a LED.


----------

